

SharedCoin: A Coinjoin implementation (Bitcoin mixing) - yonilevy
http://sharedcoin.com/

======
yonilevy
The original Coinjoin algorithm description can be found here:
[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=279249.0](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=279249.0)

